# My crayfish, Ares, climbing through the root systems of Mangroves and Lily Pads.



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

I took the Lily Pads from a lake and washed out loads of little water buds and left them in my bathtub to see if anymore would come out. After that I just added them to the tank and they've been growing a bit since. Ares really enjoys climbing around in them. Surprisingly she hasn't ripped apart the roots like she did on my Mangroves (which killed the two trees).


----------

